# Post number 1432 about form, have some thoughts and ?s



## mopar4life (Jan 12, 2010)

I know theres a million threads about form but why not post up something fresh eh? Anyways, over the past few weeks I've been really working on my form and shooting procedure to get it to be more efficient and effective for me. I've read Bernies Idiot Proof Archery book about a 1000 times, read the Nuts and Bolts on here and some other various resources. I'm shooting a Carter Only BT, I've got my draw length where it feels perfect and I have been back to the blind bale here lately. Heres what I've got going on.
1.) Creeping...why would I be creeping if my DL is right, Im shooting a hinge BT and using my back to trigger my release? Am I using the wrong muscles? Is my DL too short/long? What could be causes of this? It doesnt happen often but when it does I always let down. 
2.) Aiming, after reading Bernies and reprogramming my aiming a few months ago to the way he teaches, The issue I'm having is that when I shoot, I end up shooting low often. I never look at my pin but sometimes I drop so low out of the target that I lose my shot when my scope goes too low. His book says to pre aim above the target, settle down into the spot then start aiming until conclusion. I've been trying to incorporate this into my form this time around. The issue I'm having here is that when the pin gets on the spot, I naturally see the pin. Im shooting a .019 Cartel fiber optic dot scope. I feel like I shoot better but if my mind wants to look at the pin even slightly, it will not let me fire so I always let down. Should I try to engrain pre-aiming above and letting the bow drop down to the spot as Im aiming and starting my motor? Would this ever develop any kind of anticipation of the shot even with a BT release? 

With 3D season cranking up, I want to be at my very best to really go out and do some damage.

I will say, one thing that has helped me greatly is taping a cut down eraser in my bow handle to get a consistent, torque free, low wrist grip. I used to shoot with a high wrist grip and though it was fine, it was pre-loading my bow severely. 

Thanks for yall's time, Ill try to get pics tomorrow and get back on here with an update.


----------



## Src48nm2 (Feb 2, 2011)

creeping can happen when you arent sure of your back wall on your bow, or the back wall just isnt solid. trying to relax your body when you dont have a solid back wall makes it tough not to creep. as far as aiming goes, try focusing your attention on the x, or for 3d, where ever you want to hit. if you trust your form, and your aiming, it should come subconciously to have the pin where you need it to be.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

As you know from reading Bernie, There are two general parts to shot execution. The first is done consciously and the second is done subconsciously.

From what you are telling us, you haven't gotten the second part to the level that you trust it to run without conscious supervision. While you are aiming, your conscious mind is checking on what's going on with your execution. It may just be a flicker of attention to the back end, but it's enough to effect the shot.

Imagine that drawing your bow is blowing up a balloon. When you get to full draw and begin aiming, all of the air should stay in the balloon. Creeping is like letting a little air out of the balloon. It is sometimes described as "loss of back tension". The best way to learn to keep all of the air in your balloon and not loose BT is the bale and bridge. Of these, the bridge is the more important. Bernie's book has a lot of good information, but he doesn't stress the bridge enough.

I disagree with the idea of beginning above the target and letting your pin settle down to it. Some really good shooters do it, but IMHO, the best way it to draw and be on the target from the beginning, so you need only minimal calibrating. Your pin on the X should be like a front anchor. This isn't hard to learn to do. When you address the target, stare at the X you want to shoot. Keep watching it while you draw and as you settle into anchor, move your sights into your line of sight. Larry Wise describes this much better in Core Archery.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

I shoot much better when my conscious focus is on execution not aiming. I can blank bail for years......start shooting at a target by focusing on aiming and you suddenly are focused on a RESULT. However, if you simply keep a blank mind on the target, with eyes looking at X and focus on shooting your form without a care in the world where the arrow goes they will always hit the X or very close.

I disagree with "pre-aiming" up high and consciously lowering it down to the spot. Moving that pin down and paying attention to it means it will probably keep on going down. Look at X from start to finish...with focus on a blank bail/non-hesitant feeling in your shot. The pin must never be thought of as an impact point.

Aiming for me happens when the shot breaks from dynamics my sub takes care of. The focus on the X must be there but for me, it isn't as strong as focusing on a free-willed shot cycle.


----------

